# Intel DQ965GF



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi,

I recently (3-4 months ago) got a new motherboard when i rebuild my computer(Intel DQ965GF). After recent issues with my computer ive decided to reformat my hard drive. On my old computer all i had to do is put in my xp disk and boot up and the xp boot would start. When i do this with my new motherboard it just says "bootable disk available" or something to that affect (not at home so dont know exactly what it says) and just goes into the login screen. I checked for my motherboard settings and it says that it boots from the CD Rom first. Any ideas on what i should do to get my computer to boot from the cd? Thanks in advance. 


note: sorry if i posted this in the wrong section. seemed like a motherboard issue.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

In the BIOS look under boot tab and make sure that CD-ROM is set as the first boot device.

Make sure to save changes before exiting.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

If the Cd Rom is set to first boot device, you should see something like "Press any key to boot to CD" right before it boots to the hard drive. Try hitting enter when you see the message you are referring to. 

Also, many motherboards offer a shortcut to the Boot Menu during POST. If yours does, you'll something like "DEL" to enter setup, F12 for "Boot Menu" (that's what it is on my board). Once in the boot menu you simply high light the device you want to boot to and hit enter.


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

on the first screen it only shows <Bios Settings> F2 no boot or anything.
then the next page gives me the "A Bootable CD was detected in CD-ROM Drive." As for my bios settings im pretty sure they are set correctly but i have all the boot information.

*Boot Configuration*
NUMLOCK - ON
MAX CPUID Valve Limit - DISABLED
Display Setup Prompt - ON

*Boot*
Boot Menu Type - Normal
Boot Device Priority - CD/DVD-ROM Drive
 Floppy Drive
Hard Drive
Ethernet
WDC - (my hard drives model #)
CD-ROM Drive Order = *No Optimal Drive*
Removable Drive Order - Legacy Floppy
Boot To Optical Devices - Enable
Boot To Removable Devices - Enable
Boot To Network - Enable
USB Boot - Enable
Zip Emulation Type - Floppy
Boot USB Device First - Disable
USB Mass Storage Emulation Type - Auto


Ok those are the 2 boot menus i have in my bios settings on start up. Any other ideas on what the key to get into xp setup is?(DEL put me into the Bios Settings just like F2)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this an original Windows CD that you are trying to boot to or a copy?


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

an original disk with sp2. Just got it 6 months ago. prestine condition. It cannot be the disk causing the issue. its just that it wont boot or that there is a key to boot up with it just it doesnt tell you what it is.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Usually it will prompt "Press any key to boot to CD"

Try the CD on another system.


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah thats what it did on my old motherboard. CD works on my labtop which has vista. But for some reason still doesnt do that on this computer. I looked up the manual and everything and cant find anything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unplug the hard drive leaving only the CD drive connected and check the data cable at both ends for the CD drive, now see if it will boot to the cd.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you have two Optical drives, try the install cd in the other one


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

tried both cd/dvd drives. i have 2 hard drives and 2 cd/dvd-rom drives. anyways if i unplug both hard drives and leave the cd in it starts this Intel Boot Agent and says 

PXE-E61: Media Test Failure
PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel Boot Agent

after this occurs it boots the windows xp cd. which is what i want. Then when i plug in just 1 hard drive (my master) it did the same thing and booted from the cd but after it loads all the files and says starting windows xp or what ever it gives me a blue screen telling me to try again or if it doesnt work check for viruses and stuff. i've tried this with 4 Hard drives that i have and it gives me the same blue screen everytime. Then i put everything back to normal with both hard drives in and cd/dvd-rom drives in and it boots windows perfectly fine. any other ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you are installing on SATA drive, there is an additional step:

http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_install_windows_xp_on_a.htm

However, Most newer BIOS allow an Alternate method for SATA . . Go into the bios and check the "*Sata Operation*" setting, change it to "_*Raid Autodetect/ATA*_ if it is not already. Now try to install XP ( Verbage will vary by manufacturer some will say *IDE* instead of *ATA*)


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah i dont use sata i use ide. 
it said in the bios that

ATA/IDE - Native ----- Choices are Native or Legacy. no clue what that does.
Sata Operation - IDE


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

okay. I have found out that if you hold down the f10 key while booting it takes you to a boot menu and asks you which device you want to boot from. I chose Legacy PCI Device which is my cd/dvd-rom and it ask the normal "press any key to boot from cd".

But however i'm still having the same issue where when i run the windows xp cd it loads all the files and says "setup is starting windows" then it goes to a blue screen saying its shutting down because a problem was found in windows. then it gives you a list of things to do like CHKDSK and remove any new hardware. then it gives the technical information

Technical Info -- STOP: 0x0000007B (0xf78d663c, 0xc00000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

i don't know if this is a motherboard issue or not anymore. if you guys can help that would be great. if not let me know where i should post this on your forums so i can get the right people to help. Thanks a lot for all your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would run diagnostics on the hard drive ( click here )


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

almost positive its not a hard drive issue because i've tried installing xp on 4 different hard drives now and i get the same blue screen. 1 of the hard drives is brand new and i just opened it today. i've never had this problem with reformatting/setting up xp before i got this new motherboard.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have Sata set to IDE mode in the Bios?


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

yes its set to IDE


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What was the original issue that made you want to reformat?
Try using 1 stick of ram only to do the install.


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

well the hard drive that i have as my master/system drive is a 120GB WD drive but for some reason now it only shows as a 37GB drive. I ended up buying a new 320gb drive that im going to make my master and format the other one and run this tool on it that should restore it to a 120GB. Also been having an issue where every time i go to repair my internet connection i get a blue screen. those are my reasons for reformating. I usually would reformat once a year and it will be 1 year pretty soon. just its never been this difficult.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did the hard drive just all of a sudden start showing as 37G or did it happen during a format?
Did you get any error codes from the blue screen?


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

no its way too fast to see anything. and i couldn't recall if it was after the last reformat or when i got the new motherboard. I payed a computer store to put it all together and get the parts. anyways 1 stick of ram in the computer and it still blue screens when i try to setup xp


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

Note: The blue screen for the internet connection could be a problem with my network card from what i've read on forums. it says to uninstall all the drivers and trying to reinstall and see if it continues if not then try a reformat and if that doesn't work then get a new network card. as you can see i'm in the reformat situation.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is it a separate card or integrated in the motherboard?
I just trying to see if there is a failing hardware component here effecting the Sata controller.


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

separate card. its a linksys wrt54gs with speedboost. I only get the blue screen with the internet issue which auto restarts my computer. the other issue is installing xp on any hard drive on my computer =/


----------



## Scott Claw (Sep 13, 2008)

anyways im going to start trying to reload windows and taking hardware out 1 at a time to see if your correct about a hardware issue. Any ideas on where i should start on this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Start with the network card, only use 1 CD drive and 1 hard drive, and of course 1 stick of ram if you have only been using 1 stick swap it with another one.


----------

